
What it takes to launch an app - nailer
https://medium.com/@hailpixel/what-it-takes-to-launch-an-app-be0f681b2e2d#.7szpiizeh
======
hailpixel
Hi! I'm the author of this article. Despite having been in the software game
for a while I still completely underestimated the work. Hopefully this is a
useful record for other people launching their weekend project.

~~~
brudgers
Curious as to your gut take on the net commercial value of producing an iOS
app, i.e. the timeline and effort versus business growth in the context of a
small team [as opposed to VC backed startup or enterprise].

Also wondering how a scenario where an iOS app is an extension of an existing
project might differ from one where the app is a "greenfield" project.

------
nailer
> Turns out it takes about an hour for an app to propagate to all the app
> stores.

I'm relatively sure most iOS developers have panicked over that at some stage.

~~~
56k
Yeah because you let everyone know it's up and they can't download it...

